# FREE Downloads of Video Clips and SFX



## gafftaper (Sep 18, 2012)

I just heard about something cool from the PLSN/FOH/SD e-newsletter. There's a new company called Video Blocks. To build awareness they are offering 20 free downloads per day for 7 days to anyone who signs up for a user account. They have royalty Free: Stock Video, Motion Backgrounds, Background Music, and Sound effects. I haven't done it myself yet but it sounds like it's worth checking out. They apparently are a subscription service where you get unlimited downloads with a paid membership. 

Here's the link to the special offer from the PLSN/FOH/SD newsletter.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 18, 2012)

I get the same offer from a multitude of sources. I wonder if PLSN gets paid per hit? But, free is free as long as they don't scam you.


----------



## StNic54 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Video Blocks/Clips website for free content*

Found a site that allows you to download video clips/backgrounds - called videoblocks.com

There's a 7 day trial, and the monthly is $80 which is steep, but during the 7 day trial you can download 20 clips per day, so if you want some freebies, go for it


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Video Blocks/Clips website for free content*

Legally you can't use them without the subscription.


----------



## metti (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Video Blocks/Clips website for free content*


DuckJordan said:


> Legally you can't use them without the subscription.



Actually, that's not true. According to the website (http://www.videoblocks.com/page/guarantee/): "You can keep using the clips even after you cancel: The clips you download during your subscription (either paid or free trial) are yours to keep and use forever, royalty free! "


----------



## NikkiVB (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Video Blocks/Clips website for free content*

Hello,

I am the head of Customer Service over at VideoBlocks and I just wanted to confirm for everyone that you can indeed keep everything you download even if you cancel your subscription.

I also have a promo code you can use if you would like to sign up for unlimited downloads for $99 a year, which is NIKKI99.

Please let me know if you have any other questions about our site.

-Nikki
[email protected]


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Video Blocks/Clips website for free content*


metti said:


> Actually, that's not true. According to the website (http://www.videoblocks.com/page/guarantee/): "You can keep using the clips even after you cancel: The clips you download during your subscription (either paid or free trial) are yours to keep and use forever, royalty free! "



Just making sure, Most of those subscription services require that you keep the subscription active to continue using the clips.


----------

